

Cloud-based animated GIF generation - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/cloud_based_animated_gif_generation

======
nadavs
This blog post details a programmatic way to easily create image compositions,
build image-based animations and generate animated GIFs. All image
transformation, layering, effects and animation generation are done by
Cloudinary in the cloud (no software installation required). Dynamic URLs and
sample code included.

